# Oh sweet Jesus! Do you know what you have done!?



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Alright... Before we get to the title, let us start at the beginning.

I haven't been here on puff too terribly long now, but I have tried to really be extremely active and give back to those I am learning from. Having said that, my experience has exclusively been on the Cigar side.

Now this is not because I have something against pipes. I have always been interested in pipes and often thought about starting... But I have a nasty addiction issue when it comes to new hobbies...

I started DE shaving to save some money on blades and ended up buying countless brushes, razors and creams and soaps.

I had a 34 bottle Vinotemp to turn into my cigar humidor in less than a month of being on Puff.

You see what I mean? I jump in with both feet... Which brings me to today.

Walking up the front step I noticed there were no boxes today, which is great. Means I didn't get blown up with cigars. So I sit down and start opening all my mail. I notice a little padded envelope, and as I casually glanced at the front I saw "David" so I ripped it open... And immediately froze.

That smell... I don't have to smoke pipes to know what that smell was... I flipped the package back over, and that is when I noticed the _ESM after David. I was hit.

The letter within:



First off, skipping to the bottom of the letter, a brother in Spokane!? I'm not alone! This has potential written all over it. Anyways, I digress. Is it a bad thing that I actually knew what the Diogenes Club is?

So the samples included:



They smell amazing... That is all I can say because I don't know shit about anything... Sorry :wink:

So back to the title... What have you done man!?

Now I have to go and buy mason jars for storage, now I have to stay on this side of the forum and start learning. I have to buy a pipe (okay lets be honest, one to start, there will be multiples).

This is a whole new slippery slope I have been thrown onto without a life line.

When my wife comes after me, I am blaming you and giving her your address...

But seriously. Thank you for the package. I do appreciate it and I definitely look forward to smoking my first pipe using one of the included.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice hit! I'm sure you will enjoy those tobaccos.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

fun times my brother fun times!


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Ha, ha, well done Mr. Mycroft Homes (aka Sather)!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

HAHAHA! 

You are so screwed.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

I know it's off topic, but what's with everyone having the same/similar avatar?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

It comes from the cigar side. Myself and two other members joined together for shipping out cigar bombs a few months back. We decided to expand. Last friday (10/14) we increased our numbers to 30 people and all sent out a bomb on the exact same day. The avatar change was part of the plan.

Thread where we sent the bombs: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/300154-its-been-long-time-coming.html

Recipient unveiling packages received (still in progress): http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...carnage-its-been-long-time-coming-thread.html


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> It comes from the cigar side. Myself and two other members joined together for shipping out cigar bombs a few months back. We decided to expand. Last friday (10/14) we increased our numbers to 30 people and all sent out a bomb on the exact same day. The avatar change was part of the plan.
> 
> Thread where we sent the bombs: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/300154-its-been-long-time-coming.html
> 
> Recipient unveiling packages received (still in progress): http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...carnage-its-been-long-time-coming-thread.html


Ahh, Nice... Carpet Bombing...


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

Really??? All that baccy and you don't have a pipe...yet? Well then my friend (and darn near neighbor) don't go rushing out (course you probably already have) but I'm pretty sure I've got a pipe here that knows how to get up the road to Spokane!


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

David, 

Glad you received the package, and I hope you will enjoy those tobaccos. I'm thrilled to see that there is another BOTL in Spokane!!! Who knows, maybe I'll run into you one day at that pipe/cigar lounge out at Northern Quest. Till then, get a pie and start trying those tobaccos out. Let me know which ones you like.
Have a great evening.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

And I had NOTHING to do with this! At least, please tell your wife that... :biggrin:

Take your time, let the tobacco dry, gravity fill, smoke slowly. Savor all.


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> HAHAHA!
> 
> You are so screwed.


ound: Well said!

And well done Mr. Holmes!


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

That looks awesome, David. Enjoy!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Some day I'll have to venture over here myself. My pipes are still resting in their display cabinet where they have been for probably 5 years now....

Congrats David! But like has been said take your time with the pipe. You think trying to get the real taste of cigars is tough... Huh, just wait, this is a hole new world your about to embark in... The best of luck to you and many happy journey's!!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Awesome bomb & to a good brother!!!

Welcome to the pipes...


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Very nice. Between work and grad school I've been quite busy this year and haven't had much time on the forum let alone my usual newbie (to pipes) bombings of our cigar BOTL, I'm glad people are picking up my slack. Nice bombing, even before I got to Wineador's post I figured the lack of a pipe would soon be remedied. If you want to buy one yourself too, a cob is cheap so you aren't out much if you don't like it, and any serious pipe smoker needs one too (cheap beater, great for trying new tobaccos, and just a fun little, or not so little, pipe). Some good quality starter pipes would be any mid-line Peterson (I love Peterson, but definitely prefer their $100-150 pipes to the cheaper or more expensive ones), and any Savinelli. Ben Wade and Hardcastle make some nice, pretty affordable, pipes as well.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for the brand names. I figured I was going to need more than one pipe so I did go ahead and order a MM cob, but I imagine it is only a matter of time before I fall far enough down the slope and start looking at the names you listed there.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Thanks for the brand names. I figured I was going to need more than one pipe so I did go ahead and order a MM cob, but I imagine it is only a matter of time before I fall far enough down the slope and start looking at the names you listed there.


OK then, more great brands:

Savinelli as mentioned. I don't think they make a bad pipe, but the best of them are in the $50-100 range. Available on Ebay only you have the Mario Grandi pipes, good prices, nice mid-line handmade briars. Another good Italian, though a bit more money is the Mastro de Paja.

For a few more bucks, if you are able to hit the $150-250 range you have a lot of great Italians to consider. Radice, Ser Jacopo, Castello, Caminetto, Ascori, etc. are terrific. I absolutely love my Radice and Ser Jacopo and have my eye out for more.

I forgot to mention some good Danes. Nording, just like Savinelli, makes pipes that are much better quality than their reasonable prices would suggest. Stanwell is terrific, one of those just about every serious pipe smoker has at least one. Even though the pipe maker is long gone (died quite a few years back), if you can find a Karl Erik at a good price they are terrific freehands.

There are a ton of good pipes in every price range, there are tons of cool shapes and sizes, many great pipe makers- it is a great hobby to get into because there is no way you will every have all you "need"!


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

Haha that's funny. I have a dirty little secret. About 6 mason jars full of some nice pipe tobacco, trust me you'll love it. I find cigars to be more potent in nicotine and generally not as smooth as my pipe tobaccos so it's perfect for when you want a smooth smoke and keeping the buzz on the downlow. Not to mention you can light it up, puff for a few, and then stick it back in your pocket without worrying about the rest of the bowl going south. Yup, be careful David and enjoy that nice hit.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> ...There are a ton of good pipes in every price range, there are tons of cool shapes and sizes, many great pipe makers- it is a great hobby to get into because there is no way you will every have all you "need"!


Argh, way too late to edit, and I just notice a typo in there. Then again, it is more a Freudian slip than a typo.

"...there is no way you will every have all you need" should be "ever have", not "every have". Then again, I guess I was thinking you'll need nearly "every" pipe out there and wrote that instead of ever.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Time to fall down another slope.
:tu


----------



## bullofspadez (Jul 27, 2011)

looks like a great batch of goodness.


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

A well deserved batch of goodness. What did you think of the tobacco? Seems like you have gone quite a bit down the slope to. Atleast that's the impression I've gotten from the forum and chat.


----------



## aermotor (Jan 14, 2012)

Awesome story. it's great to see others helping others!


----------

